# Takes forever to pee...



## Kayto Potato (Aug 30, 2009)

My boyfriend and I have had our Border Collie/Rat terror mix for two months. He is nine months old. We live in an apartment building. He lets us know when he has to go outside by barking, jumping on us, scratching at the door, etc. He acts like he has to go soooo bad but when we get outside he is more interested in chasing rabbits and eating grass. We have to walk him around the area for quite a long time just to get him to go. Even when there are no distractions he won't go for quite awhile. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get him to go out, go, come in. He is very well behaved otherwise. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Sometimes it can be hard to distinquish the need to go potty and their need for some attention/mental stimulation...something to do. That's one reason why folks teach the "Go Potty" command....for those times you're rushed.


----------



## Kayto Potato (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been using the "go potty" command since we got him. I know he knows what it means, he just gets distracted so easily. The last couple days I've been giving him a treat when he goes, so I'm hoping this will help. I am just tired of walking around outside for twenty minutes waiting for him to go. Thanks for the advice though....


----------



## Nancy0505 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have the same problem and also live in an apartment, so it's a real pain. Have you tried going outside for just a few minutes and if he/she doesn't go potty on comand, go right back inside and put him/her in a down stay at the door or in the cage until you are ready to try again. You may have to do this 3-4 times, put perhaps they'll learn to go when given the chance. I'll make my dog wait in her cage for 15-30 minutes if I have to. When I put her in the cage, I don't do it in a punishing way, just as a safety measure, but when we are outside and I've said "go potty" a few times and she has not, I promptly turn and go back inside so she knows she has done wrong. Hope this helps a little. Good luck!


----------



## Teela Brown (Jul 3, 2009)

How much time do you spend outside just walking or playing? 

I read that if you only bring your dog outside to bathroom they quickly learn that as soon as they pee they have to go back inside. So they hold off going as long as possible.


----------



## Nancy0505 (Aug 27, 2009)

That's an excellent point, however, my dog gets 1-2 hours a day at a dog park, or an hour walk, or the day at day care that is open to outdoors. Enough that I shouldn't have this problem, I think...?

Oh...Perhaps that question was directed to Kayto, not me. Sorry. I am very new to the world of forums.


----------



## Teela Brown (Jul 3, 2009)

Nancy0505 said:


> That's an excellent point, however, my dog gets 1-2 hours a day at a dog park, or an hour walk, or the day at day care that is open to outdoors. Enough that I shouldn't have this problem, I think...?


Yeah I would think that is more than enough time outside for that not to be the problem.


----------

